# Do you mind being touched by a stranger if their intentions are good?



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> I'm not sure that's a good sign...


I actually think it's better and that you misconstrue it to support the validity of your terrible experiences. Lawl


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

No, no touching. I appreciate the friendly (only) gesture very much but I do not like the touchy stuff. 

I think I did the touchy twice and it felt wrong for me for some reason. I felt like invading someone's space, it was just wrong. Even with friends it fells often bad. 

So... in other words I won't touch you and I expect the same from you.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

Not preferable.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Doesn't bother me. I don't usually even think about it. That said, some people really *do* care about it big time, and I found that out the hard way one time when I tapped some asshole who cut me in line on the shoulder and informed him that cutting is not cool. He let me go ahead but got visibily more angry and called back at me not to touch him. Then later he stalked me down and confronted me again. I just told him to fuck off and eventually he did, but still that was a pretty freaky experience.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Other than by my husband/kids or someone I'm really close to, I prefer not to be touched. If someone happens to touch me and I'm not expecting it, I have to work really hard not to flinch. My initial impulse is to pull away from them. I try to fight this impulse as I know most mean no harm by it. If due to previous experience I know that someone is real touchy feely, I take pains to avoid being around them. Nothing against them, it just makes me that uncomfortable for people to be casually touching me.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't really like it. There are occasional cases where I don't mind, like I'm getting really good, friendly vibes from them... But usually only if I'm just about to meet them. If they are literally just "stranger strangers" (lol) then it's just kinda weird. :sad: Sorry good intentions people touchers.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't like being touched in crowded places like public transports or festivals, even if it's not intentional. But I do think that touching someone's arm or shoulder gently when it's in your way and doesn't hear you asking "excuse me" it's not a problem. But depends on the situation: if you meet a stranger that is upset generally you put a hand on his shoulder to let him know everything's ok. I don't feel at ease in situations when you have to say something to comfort or congratulate a person so i prefer a brief contact and then i mumble something...and try to run away unseen.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

A slight tap on the shoulder or an unintended grazing--I can tell the difference--against my arms or upper back are fine if it's less than three seconds; otherwise the action warrants my death gaze. From what others in my life have said about my death gaze, I "am scary as all Hell".


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I hate it and would only accept it if I slipped on a banana peel and they stopped me from falling down.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I do, whatever the intention, they need my permission. Unless it's an accident of course.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

No touching of this INTJ, not without a warning at least two weeks ahead of time.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

It's okay if there's no eye contact involved...


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> It's okay if there's no eye contact involved...


For someone who dislikes eye contact so much, I sure see you around alot. xD


----------



## Vanzell (May 15, 2014)

I'm okay with it if it is someone I know, but if I don't know the person, it kinda sets me off. I won't say anything to them, but unsolicited touches from stranger irritate me.


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

I'd prefer they didn't but I don't hold it against them. I noticed some women briefly put a hand on my arm or upper leg while we were talking, which seems a little strange but is maybe a cultural thing.


----------



## Elastic (Sep 1, 2015)

I usually hate it when people touch me out of nowhere...I've literally practiced "dodging" my entire life because I guess it's just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

No. It's irritating in the extreme.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't like physical contact to begin with, so strangers have no business touching me regardless of intention. It's taking a undue familiarity. I don't invade people's personal space like that, so I expect to be treated the same.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't even like it when people I know touches me. Not always of course, but often. Though I love hugging so my ear touches the other person's ear, I don't know why but it makes me feel warm inside hahaha. But if I'm sitting next to someone on the bus I try to not touch the other person. I really like it when people are nice, whether it's towards me or someone else, but I would prefer if they didn't touch me. I wouldn't get mad since I'd know the person's intention was something good, but I would rather be untouched.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

*How do you feel about strangers touching you when they mean well? For example, in a restaurant when the wait staff touches you on the arm briefly to be "friendly" or whatever. *
Don't touch me! 
Also, don't sit on the same bench while taking my order!

*Or for example, when a stranger touches you on both arms when you accidentally nearly collide, instead of just stepping out the way as they easily could instead?* 
Both arms seems a bit excessive, I wouldn't mind just one if they needed. It could be a balance or age thing. I feel that if they could have stepped out of the way but still touched, it's probably done out of shock/surprise and reassurance. So I don't mind, I actually see that as polite. Kind of like when people ask you if you're alright when you just got hurt physically, they might lightly touch or hover a hand over your back/shoulder - that I don't mind… I think… don't think I've had that happen in awhile.

*Something small like a touch on the arms/shoulders that is meant with good intentions? *
Same as above.
 *
How do you feel about it personally when it happens to you? *
It's fine but a kiss on the cheek greeting is not welcomed, nor is any kind of hug greeting.

*And do you do it others (strangers) yourself? *
If I was about to collide with them, probably, but I usually just shirk back. Or if I had to get their attention if they dropped something, I might tap their shoulder. I would feel more at ease tapping a stranger's shoulder than tapping the shoulder of an acquaintance.

*And my real question is, do you think it is a good thing to do in general?*
Yeah, if you're going to collide and somehow balancing/sorta touching them gets you out of that. Or maybe if I had to somehow touch them to keep someone out of harm. But general things in service areas/jobs, no touchies.

I :shocked: when someone touches my back/shoulder when saying hi or something, or trying to move past me. Like no. just no.:frustrating: Plus their hand is warm… so then I feel warm… they leave a warm patch. ew. uncomfortable.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not like it it is not in my comfort levels. 

I also equally find it disturbing when I come across the kinds of waiters who will act chummy and lean down into the table with their arms or the ones who will sit in the booth with you, like they are a friend (weirdos). 

No I do not think that it is appropriate way to conduct yourself around strangers but I also accept that some people do not have those boundaries and let it roll off my back.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't like being touched by anyone, stranger or not.


----------



## jthecomposer (May 18, 2014)

I love it!
(unless the stranger gives off a really creepy vibe or the touch is a little TOO friendly.) 
It makes me automatically like the person more and feel like I could get along with them. It gives me the impression they are more open, caring, receptive, and personable. I love people and making friends and I really like the type of people who act more towards me like an old friend than a distant stranger. 

I don't do it very often, unless someone really gives me vibes that they are okay with that type of thing. In this country (America) there are just SO many people who don't like being touched that I just don't risk it because I don't want to alienate people. But it definitely makes me sad because physical touch is one of my primary ways of connecting with anyone and showing love (to my friends).


----------



## madchuckle (Nov 4, 2014)

I like it too  

I am a cuddler/touchy person lol! But I don't do it to strangers because it might not be welcome (as demonstrated here by some people). I was in fact shocked when I had learned this fact in my teen years.

It is interesting to me how much polar opposites is there between people on this subject. I wonder if this somewhat correlates with the personality types.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

NOPE. 
No, don't touch me.
Don't think about touching me. 
Don't even look at me. 

Kidding.
*But seriously, no touchey.*


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

pippylongstocking said:


> I think its disrespectful to touch a stranger without their permission whatever the intention. It is presumptuous and just completely unnecessary. I think people should be more considerate of other peoples personal space whether they mean well or not. It's just being considerate and having manners. I don't see any argument as to why it okay. Because it so unnecessary.


I strongly dislike strangers touching me: I find it informal, rude and even borderline disrespectful. I practice shomer negiah "gaurd touch" so I don't touch men outside my family or do secondary touching (passing object to men) when I am niddah (menses). I will shake the hands of women strangers and hug my female friends. I find shaking hands and hugging strange men to be very strange and invasive. I could see hugging a very, very close guy friend or respected elder, perhaps... (a side hug).... but touching hands? That creeps me out, not to mention...geermz.

It's funny to say this because it's not like I haven't dated or had sex before. But even in dating relationships I've always felt like touch still needs to be preserved, especially during niddah. There are times when the human has to reclaim his or her space. Strangers constantly invading my space with "greetings" is only a wearying process which drains me of energy, both mentally and emotionally.


----------



## SarSedge (May 27, 2015)

It does really depend on a situation. If it is to help me out, I'll thank them, try to smile friendly, check myself for no further injuries, smile again, thank again and then walk away if possible.
A waiter is trying to be friendly and touches my arm? I would most likely look at them as if they poses a deadly serious virus. Watch them go by with my cold, blank stare, trying to message them to stay away from me.
Yup, I don't like it.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I'm not very physical. I don't like to be touched. With strangers it also means a safety distance. There can be accidental touch in public transport for instance, it's very uncomfortable. Yes, I find a total stranger who touches me whatever the intention to be disrespectful. But someone I barely know feels the same. The more crouches of clothes the better. Recently someone I know a little touched my forearm, twice ha, yeah I do notice, on my trench, it was "ok", then she touched my arm near my shoulder bare skin, on my side so I didn't see it coming, I just shivered. She hasn't done it again, thank god. 

What I really hate is people totally capable of reading body language but who try it anyway. I think a step back (you're invading my privacy) and arms folded across your chest (...) is clear enough to understand.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

jamaix said:


> Other than by my husband/kids or someone I'm really close to, I prefer not to be touched. If someone happens to touch me and I'm not expecting it, I have to work really hard not to flinch. My initial impulse is to pull away from them. I try to fight this impulse as I know most mean no harm by it. If due to previous experience I know that someone is real touchy feely, I take pains to avoid being around them. Nothing against them, it just makes me that uncomfortable for people to be casually touching me.


This, only moreso.

To me, touching is intimate. If we're not very close and they touch me, I will feel violated. If unexpected, I will visibly cringe and steel myself against this invasion of privacy. Very seldom do people touch me, uninvited, the first time, but they really are not likely to repeat their error.

Appropriate handshakes are fine, but even then it needs to be expected, professional and brief.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't like being touched at all, but I don't want to be rude. If a stranger does it (assuming they're not making advances towards me), I try my best not to flinch. A French man asked me for directions once and ended up kissing me afterwards. It felt awkward.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I prefer to not be 'casually' touched by people who I'm not close to. 
Sure, formal greetings, such as a handshake I am fine with and I'll even often initiate in business type situations. The constant 'chick hugs' I can live without, since many of those are pretty insincere and just for show.

It was nice to get the heck away from the public transportation systems in the big city rush hour - in part because of the constant accidental touching and the feeling of being transported around like a large herd of cattle.

I love touch with my immediate family. Maybe that's why I'm not a big fan of the causual friendly stranger thing? And what's probably adding to my level of discomfort is that I am aware that the intent is to show friendliness and to put me at ease, so when I tense up and feel like I want to retreat, I almost feel guilty.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I usually mind, but I guess it depends on my mood.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

I mind a lot. Good or bad intentions, don't ever touch me. Unfortunately, I stay quiet when it happens because I don't want to make the situation too awkward, so I just endure and hope it won't last long. However, if the person takes his time (like 3 fucking seconds), it would makes me so uncomfortable that I will probably start to be physically agitated and aggressive. 

I hate being so sensible to physical touch, I'm constantly trying to watch my back when someone's around. I can't handle a single touch !


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

The line between cute and creepy depends on how attractive you are.


----------



## EmilyRebane (Jun 20, 2015)

I mind. A lot. I simply don't like it when people touch me without saying they are about to, even when it's my friends or family members. And having my personal space interrupted by a stranger feels very uncomfortable.


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul (Sep 7, 2015)

I mind being touched in general, and especially by strangers. I will go out of my way to not touch strangers, and if they touch me I will not like it. I don't like being hugged too much if I don't feel comfortable with the person either, so this whole "oh, it is you again, I will hug you because we have already met before"-thing is so stupid to me. I never know if I should just go for the hug or wait for them to, and they always do so I just stand there like some dead person being hugged.. Also, I have a tattoo on my back between my shoulders (so it will be visible if I wear a tank top or similar), and it is surprising how often people just touch it without even talking to me first, like on the freaking bus or whatever, I will just feel someone stroking my back and then I'll hear something like "Oooh, what does it say? Let me read!". Seriously, stop touching me. I've also had people actually move my hair in order to read the tattoo, or standing behind me in line reading it out loud and then I move so my hair moves so it covers it a bit and they complain that now they can't read it anymore.. Appearently, if you have a tattoo your body is a free hands-on museum.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Hell I didn't even know people do that! :0


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

I do mind, but I will not make a big deal out of being touched accidentally.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't mind if they pass by in a hurry and accidentally touch my arm with their elbow or something like that.

Other than that, a stranger will not touch me with intention, or else they will be hit.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, I mind.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Xyte said:


> Hell I didn't even know people do that! :0


Lucky you. People tend to it to me a fair amount and I hate it so much.

I know, i can't believe people think it's okay.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

pippylongstocking said:


> How do you feel about strangers touching you when they mean well? For example, in a restaurant when the wait staff touches you on the arm briefly to be "friendly" or whatever. Or for example, when a stranger touches you on both arms when you accidentally nearly collide, instead of just stepping out the way as they easily could instead? Something small like a touch on the arms/shoulders that is meant with good intentions?
> 
> How do you feel about it personally when it happens to you? And do you do it others (strangers) yourself? And my real question is, do you think it is a good thing to do in general?
> 
> ...


I agree with you. 

I try to maximize how much personal space I give others as well. I generally hate crowds though because managing space becomes such an effort.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

It never happens to me outside of flirty women. I don't really have personal space, so it doesn't bother me either way. I can be a huggy person, and sometimes I'll touch people on the shoulder to get their attention unintentionally.


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't touch me unless you want to lose a hand.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> How do you feel about strangers touching you when they mean well? For example, in a restaurant when the wait staff touches you on the arm briefly to be "friendly" or whatever. Or for example, when a stranger touches you on both arms when you accidentally nearly collide, instead of just stepping out the way as they easily could instead? Something small like a touch on the arms/shoulders that is meant with good intentions?
> 
> How do you feel about it personally when it happens to you? And do you do it others (strangers) yourself? And my real question is, do you think it is a good thing to do in general?
> 
> ...


It really depends on the person, but more often than not, I take your approach. Additionally, some kinds of touches are worse than others. A firm clamp on my shoulder is a billion times more uncomfortable than a pat on the arm, for example. So, although sometimes I'm kind of okay with it, I mainly just feel like you. Also, no, I never do it to other strangers and I don't think it's a good thing to do, but that's generally a product of culture in my opinion.


----------



## sleeepy (Oct 11, 2015)

Depends on the person and where they're touching me. 
I don't have personal space issues and usually don't mind. But I've had some pretty creepy guys touch me and make me feel threatened by it whether they had good intentions or not.


----------



## MirTeiwazAt (Oct 1, 2015)

It depends of the "aura" I feel. Usually I hate it


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Carpentet810 said:


> Depends on how hot she is...


This.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

No - unless they're all over me then it'll be kinda awkward but for the most part no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolateforheaven (Oct 20, 2015)

i don't like people touching me unless i really, REALLY know the person. i'm talking family members, significant others, that sort of intimacy.

i don't care what a stranger's intentions are, unless you're touching my hand because you're handing me a $100 bill for some reason, don't. touch. me.


----------



## ZZZVader (Oct 1, 2015)

I guess it really depends on the person, honestly. I mean, some people don't even think about it and are accustomed to doing it. In fact, in some cultures, people would go as far as giving a kiss on the cheek (I guess it's also for polite-ness). 

Anyways, if people do touch you in anyway you don't like, I think we can all agree that you have to speak up and tell them that you aren't comfortable with it. If the person in turn doesn't respect that, THEN YOU CAN BEAT THEIR ASS SENSELESS----jk, no, but it is considered a complete violation, and you can choose your own way to go about handling that.

I personally don't mind being touched on the back, arm, or shoulder. Also, since I'm a person who doesn't talk loud and I'm trying to get the attention of someone (and they can't hear me), I give them a tap on the shoulder.

_Also, I just wanted to add this in here:_

My original answer (without reading the first comment and only the title) would've been:

Depends how they touch me. If they're choking me to death, but only have the good and innocent intention of asking me where the bathroom is, I don't think an apology from them is necessary. I'll need the cops and a gun.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

This is actually something I really have issues with. I don't mind being bumped into, or even hit, but don't 'pat' me or try to show any kind of 'caring' through touch. 

-Only if I know you very well, and I find you non clingy. >.>


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

NomadLeviathan said:


> and sometimes I'll touch people on the shoulder to get their attention unintentionally.


This is the kind of thing that bothers me more than it should, because I know it's not meant with any kind of ill intent. But it can _feel_ so presumptuous when someone tries to get your attention that way, like "you should be paying attention to me and I have a right to touch you because you're not," especially from those people who don't understand (anti-) social cues like avoiding eye contact, wearing headphones, etc.

Not saying anything about you personally of course, your comment just reminded me of how I think people can do this without realising what it means to others.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Exquisitor said:


> This is the kind of thing that bothers me more than it should, because I know it's not meant with any kind of ill intent. But it can _feel_ so presumptuous when someone tries to get your attention that way, like "you should be paying attention to me and I have a right to touch you because you're not," especially from those people who don't understand (anti-) social cues like avoiding eye contact, wearing headphones, etc.
> 
> Not saying anything about you personally of course, your comment just reminded me of how I think people can do this without realising what it means to others.


Well, I never...

How dare you assume such of me?


----------



## Supplant3r (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't really care if people touch me, unless I consider it to be annoying, then I'll get a bit stand-offish.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

I read this post 2 times and I still don't get what's inherently wrong with it


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

lol no


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

no touching no breathing into my face. rude and unacceptable under any circumstance.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

pippylongstocking said:


> How do you feel about strangers touching you when they mean well? For example, in a restaurant when the wait staff touches you on the arm briefly to be "friendly" or whatever. Or for example, when a stranger touches you on both arms when you accidentally nearly collide, instead of just stepping out the way as they easily could instead? Something small like a touch on the arms/shoulders that is meant with good intentions?
> 
> How do you feel about it personally when it happens to you? And do you do it others (strangers) yourself? And my real question is, do you think it is a good thing to do in general?
> 
> ...




So you'd rather suffer the indignities (and potential pain) of colliding with someone instead of having them touch you? The collision would seem a far greater violation, IMHO. 

I worked in enough restaurants as a kid to know that it is important to tap someone on the back when passing them with a heavy tray of food, especially when it's hot food, or a tub full of dishes. You cannot afford to have collisions when everyone is bustling about trying to take care of all the things that needs to be taken care of during a meal rush. I'd rather have my space invaded by a tap on the shoulder than turn around and get 5 gallons of hot soup all over me and someone else. Likewise, I'd rather someone tap me and say "excuse me," than barrel me over just to get past in a tight situation. 

On the other hand, if I can save you (and/or others) from serious pain and suffering, I'm going to touch you however I need to, and I'm not going to think twice about whether it violates your delicate sensibilities. I'd much rather you be alive and indignant instead of dead, bruised, or bleeding. Other than that instance, I would rather die than invade someone's private space without their expressed permission.

Unless you choose to be a complete agoraphobic shut-in, I suggest you get used to the notion that _you don't have any personal space in public_. You are going to have to get used to the idea that you are sharing space with other people, no matter how uncomfortable it may make you feel. You can put up all the shields and bubbles you want at home.


----------



## Panopticon97 (Sep 17, 2015)

Depends. I usually don't mind as long as it's good intention.


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

I do mind. They should keep their germs to themselves, there's enough of them in the air already.


----------



## Captain de Wilde (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll usually flinch away, receiving an endless stream of 'sorry' from the other person's mouth. Just don't like being touched strangers.


----------



## Silwer (Nov 3, 2015)

If I'm in a queue and my mind isn't there, it's acceptable with a few basic words.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

It does not matter how good intentions they have. It is still touching, and I don't want them to, regardless of their intentions.


----------



## Mzku (Nov 4, 2015)

hm. yes/no?

its actually not the touch that bothers me but the overfamiliarity. its more like id get pissed off and uncomfortable with it, knowing it was intentional. somebody who accidentally bumps me would just trigger alarms like "ok. check for my wallet, make sure it didnt get lifted" 

somebody in an earlier post mentioned tattoos, that's the only time i ever snapped. some dumb lady thought itd be genius to move my fucking tank top to the side to take a look at one of my tatts yooooooo i lost my fucking mind i dont think i ever got that hot that fast for anything before.. i spun around so quick and i couldnt even tell you what look was on my face but she immediately hauled ass.

oaghawgiawjligj ooooooooooh the cringe. sooooo much cringe. my brain was shrieking an air raid horn :shocked:


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Depends on the context.

If say Im at work and I am missing something going on behind me or Im so absorbed in what Im doing - then yeah it probably makes sense to tap me on the shoulder.

If its a hot woman who wants my attention - she can touch where ever she likes.

If its say a homeless guy or a gay guy - they will get a glare, then how they respond dictates how I respond.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Typically, yes, I mind. But if it's a child- I'm fine with it completely as long as they are not vomiting on me. If it's a woman like me that I am relating to - randomly - a little bit is fine there too.

A strange woman started scratching my ass at the store last year. I was like, "Huh?????" And she was like, "You left the label on your pants!" I was like, 'That is part of my yoga pants. It's a permanent label.' And in my head I was all, 'Ewww bitch. Get your fingers off my ass!" ugggh lol cray


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

Unless you are helping me (drowning, in need of CPR, I'm falling down the stairs): do not touch me. ESPECIALLY if you are a grown man.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't like any sort of touching. Unless we're dating and/or fucking, then don't touch me.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> How do you feel about strangers touching you when they mean well? For example, in a restaurant when the wait staff touches you on the arm briefly to be "friendly" or whatever. Or for example, when a stranger touches you on both arms when you accidentally nearly collide, instead of just stepping out the way as they easily could instead? Something small like a touch on the arms/shoulders that is meant with good intentions?
> 
> How do you feel about it personally when it happens to you? And do you do it others (strangers) yourself? And my real question is, do you think it is a good thing to do in general?
> 
> ...


Its called being human and caring for others of your specie. If you're that uncomfortable in your own skin, professional help exist


----------



## xiawujing (Aug 7, 2015)

Absolute stranger is a no go.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I mean I'm a little weirded out by it, but as long as it's with good intentions I'm not totally opposed to it. They're just being friendly


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Does the stranger mind a good punch in the nose? My intentions are impeccable.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't like it.
When I am connected to a person (child, lover) touch is amazing- and I'm very intentional and intense about touch. But strangers- I really prefer they keep their hands off me.


----------



## petrip (Dec 7, 2018)

Don't fucking touch me


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

In general, no, but there were some good points made, as to why someone may do so, especially in an event of an emergency, or to prevent an accident. I'm pretty clumsy, so if somebody stopped me from falling down a flight of stairs, then yes please do!

I was in a store one day, & I felt someone grab my hand. I looked over, & it was a precocious little girl, probably about 3 years old. Thankfully her mom saw the whole thing. When she finally looked up to see I wasn't her mom, she smiled, & put her finger to her mouth, as if thinking, what do I do now? Too cute, then she wandered off to her mom. I waved goodbye. That kinda of contact is no bother at all.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Laguna said:


> I don't like it.
> When I am connected to a person (child, lover) touch is amazing- and I'm very intentional and intense about touch. But strangers- I really prefer they keep their hands off me.


Oh. Yeah, that's a good point. A stranger was touching the back of my leg once, and I wanted to turn around and kick the bitch. But I turned around and saw a tiny little toddler who for some reason was curious about people and was smiling up at me innocently. I smiled back and didn't beat anyone up that day.

Actually, your point was totally different from my story. Oh well.


----------



## Sayyida (Dec 13, 2018)

No, I don't like to be touched by a stranger, but if it's innocent and just how the person is then I'm not going to make an issue of it. I have met a couple people who like to touch people on the arm or pat them on the back when they talk to them. I usually try to send nonverbal don't touch me please cues. Grabbing me to save me from harm is perfectly fine. In that case the person is probably just reacting and not even thinking about touching you.


----------

